
CEO creates ‘Snowflake Test’ to weed out job applicants - SQL2219
https://finance.yahoo.com/video/ceo-creates-snowflake-test-weed-005819769.html
======
aanm1988
The american flag is earned by... some guy?

What a weird video clip.

Anyway, copied from his facebook

[https://www.facebook.com/KyleReyesCEO/](https://www.facebook.com/KyleReyesCEO/)

> 1\. Outside of standard benefits, what benefits should a company offer
> employees? 2\. What should the national minimum wage be? 3\. How many sick
> days should be given to employees? 4\. How often should employees get
> raises? 5\. How do you feel about guns? 6\. What are your feelings about
> employees or clients carrying guns? 7\. What are your feelings about safe
> spaces in challenging work environments? 8\. In a creative environment like
> The Silent Partner Marketing, what do you envision work attire looking like?
> 9\. Should “trigger warnings” be issued before we release content for
> clients or the company that might be considered “controversial”? 10\. How do
> you feel about police? 11\. If you owned the company and were to find out
> that a client is operating unethically but was a high paying client…how
> would you handle it? 12\. When was the last time you cried and why? 13\. You
> arrive at an event for work and there’s a major celebrity you’ve always
> wanted to meet. What happens next? 14\. What’s your favorite kind of adult
> beverage? 15\. What’s the best way to communicate with clients? 16\. What’s
> your favorite thing to do in your free time? 17\. What are your thoughts on
> the current college environment as it pertains to a future workforce? 18\.
> What’s your typical breakfast? 19\. What’s your favorite drink when you go
> to a coffeehouse? 20\. How do you handle bullies? 21\. How do you handle it
> when your ideas are shot down? 22\. What do you do if a coworker comes to
> the table with an idea and it sucks? 23\. What does the first amendment mean
> to you? 24\. What does faith mean to you? 25\. Who is your role model and
> why? 26\. "You're in Starbucks with two friends. Someone runs in and says
> someone is coming in with a gun in 15 seconds to shoot patrons. They offer
> you a gun. Do you take it? What do you do next?" 27\. What does America mean
> to you? 28\. You see someone stepping on an American flag. What do you do?
> 29\. What does “privilege” mean to you? 30\. What’s more important? Book
> smarts or street smarts? Why?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I didn't watch the video, because I'm a special snowflake who can read faster
than someone can talk, but I'm guessing that the list you posted is his
snowflake test.

These are very invasive. How do I feel about guns? The police? When was the
last time I _cried_?

And then starbucks-gun example is ludicrous. That's when I'd start looking for
the hidden camera.

